# 5 Babies!!!



## HCavin (Nov 9, 2012)

My first freshener just had 5 babies. 1 buck and 4 does. Can she handle feeding that many?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

I would at least bottle feed two or three. They can pull down on the teets and mess them up


----------



## HCavin (Nov 9, 2012)

She had 3 very quickly and we thought see was done. An hour later I noticed a bag bulging again and out came another baby (full breech) good thing she was tiny. Two minutes after the surprise #4 out came yet another also breech but she was a little bigger. Crazy and exciting night. 1st was a buck and the rest does. It's been 3 hours now. Placenta is delivered and I'm very tired. Concerned about he ability to feed so many and it's so cold out.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

I would bottle feed the first two or three usually the last one or two is the runt


----------



## HCavin (Nov 9, 2012)

Will they be okay in this bitter cold. I have a heater on in here now but it's propane so I can't leave it unattended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

My herd queen had quints and she actually handled feeding all of them well for about the first 2 weeks. Then she needed help. Closely monitor the health of everyone and support mama nutritionally.


----------



## HCavin (Nov 9, 2012)

#3 & #4 are the tiniest but 5 and 1 have me the most concerned. #1 because I can't seem to get him the latch on, but he's trying and #5 because she's very lethargic. I've given all 5 a few CC's of a colostrum supplement and a few have nursed already but only for a second. My doe is laying on her utter and it to tired to get up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HCavin (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reassurance with the feeding. I'll pay close attention to their weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I would pull the smallest two or three. They will have a hard competing for food with there bigger siblings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

yes I would. Usually three can be a challenge for them to keep up with. Of they seem weak give some selenium orally and make sure their temps are good. Congrats! That's amazing especially for a first timer!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations! They are all so cute! I hope everone continues to do well for you!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

How exciting is that! Congrats on your little herd❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

My Nigerian doe had 5 kids a couple weeks ago. Initially I was hoping to just "help" giving the occasional bottle and 3 kids were taking bottles from me but at about 1 1/2 weeks I wound up taking two to fully bottle raise because when all the babies would be competing for milk all all once I felt terrible for the poor mamas udder, they can be pretty aggressive trying to get to/hold on to that teat! I don't like taking babies from mom but I could tell it was going to be too many kids for her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kysavannagoats (Dec 14, 2013)

WOW! maybe there's some rabbit in her ancestry


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Five babies... That amazing!!! I know it happens a lot, but I just can't picture one lil mama with 5 babies?!? That's great!! It would be awsome if she could feed all 5, but if it were me I would pull 3 and bottle feed.. Easier in mom and wouldn't have to worry everyone is getting enough... Congrats!!! They are adorable!!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree, I'd pull 3...the weakest and smallest ones. Leave the strongest 2 on her. I would be concerned that for a FF she may not be able to feed all 5....


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How is the "litter"? I hope all are doing well!


----------

